# Clinical breast Exam Dx code



## kumeena (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I work for  the Hospital. In Medical Primary Care clinic there are few Nurse practioners perform papsmear and Breast exam .  They code papsmear (V76.2) only. Is it Ok to code  (ICD 9 Dx) screening breast along with papsmear codes? 

As per the NP  V76.10 (Screening breast ) is OK to bill when the patient goes to Mammogram appointment. Not for the regular clinic. 

Please verify

Thankyou


----------

